# the worst case scenario



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

encountered a really neat game tonight has anybody here heard of it


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Giants/Royals tonight


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Wings/Caps


----------



## Ralph Rotten (Jun 25, 2014)

I read the book, game looks kinda cheezy. Interesting book though. Now i know how to survive jumping off a tall bridge without a fatal enema. Seriously, twas in the book.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ralph Rotten said:


> I read the book, game looks kinda cheezy. Interesting book though. Now i know how to survive jumping off a tall bridge without a fatal enema. Seriously, twas in the book.


That visual can't be unimagined.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

I saw a couple episodes on tv. I thought it was a dam useful thing and I picked up a number of fun tips. Especially the one on escaping a car into water crash.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

I haven't. But I've heard of this...






It seems kind of cool. Definitely have to think your way through it.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Haven't tried the game, but also read the little book.
I now feel confident that if I ever find myself in an un-piloted single engine airplane, I will remember reading about how to land it from that book as I cry into the headset and tell my family I love them.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I read the book about 15 years ago. It was the first time I read about how to escape from quicksand.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Screw the plane, WHAT IS A FATAL ENEMA??????????


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

A fatal enema is the result of jumping off a bridge into water, and the uncompressed water column invading your rectum...

I love fun topics!


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> A fatal enema is the result of jumping off a bridge into water, and the uncompressed water column invading your rectum...
> 
> I love fun topics!


Or even hitting the water and having some random object impale your rectum. That story alone was enough to limit my jumping to pools only.

Oh, and the book is cool. Haven't seen the board game before. :thumbup:


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

turbo6 said:


> Or even hitting the water and having some random object impale your rectum. That story alone was enough to limit my jumping to pools only.
> 
> Oh, and the book is cool. Haven't seen the board game before. :thumbup:


the board game it's basically a trivia game and very basic. more or less you're asked a multiple choice question with 3 answers. on what to do to survive a given situation.

it's a bit like trivial pursuit for survival but the board game portion is more basic than Trivial Pursuit

I found the red and green show version of Monopoly today also hilarious handyman I haven't seen red and green before

its called possumopoly

old red and green show is one of the Smiths from Smith and Smith classic canadian comedy show. even though Kids in the Hall is probably more familiar with people


----------

